# Insight X2L on my SW99??



## flieger (Mar 12, 2009)

So can anyone tell me if the Insight X2L will actually fit the frame rail on the SW99? I have an early SA version of the gun and have been having many issues trying to find a Light/Laser combo for it.

Thanks-


----------

